# Does anyone know where I can find an Aristo Wedge Plow?



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Winter's fast approaching and I want to pick up one of these, but eBay and Walthers have both turned up dry, does anyone know of any place where I can find one, the road isn't an issue since I'll wind up re-paint/lettering it later on.

Matt.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt, not to many around but check here towards the bottom of the page............Jim

http://hogtrainz.com/ARISTOCRAFTSNOWPLOW.htm


----------



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ironically that's the only place Ive found them , only AT&SF and UP, but if I cant find any others it looks like my best option.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you wanting an entire operational plow or just the blade for a kitbash?
JimC.


----------



## ShayNo7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd prefer an operation plow, but I've thought about doing a kitbash.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually some on ebay.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy just the plow and very easy to mount to a gon or other type car. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo plows pop up frequently on eBay (that's how I got mine), might try there if you can't find any at dealers.









They work pretty well as long as you have *plenty * *of weight *in them to keep them on the rails (when I shot this video last winter, I forgot







until I had plowed about 1/2 my mainline that I had *"borrowed" *







some of the fishing weights I normally keep in the gondola section of the plow for use in adding weight to a recently-acquired Aristo RS-3; so I was battling *frequent derailments *







as well as the snow). When the plow *nearly flipped off the track *







on the last derailment, I remember "borrowing" the weights for the RS-3 - so a convenient *large rock *







was quickly loaded into the plow - & it stayed on the rails for the rest of the plow job!











The Aristo plow's trucks are equipped with *ball-bearing axles *







to allow it to be weighted down without damage.







*Tom*


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have some in stock .


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great vid Tom!!! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Tom

Great video, and quite realistic. Prototype locomotives frequently had to make multiple runs at deep drifts to buck their way through.

Here in Houston I do think we will ever have snow this deep to require calling out a plow.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If ya don't want to wait for EVil Bay, Al Kramer is on there too of the old San Val, but you can email him through E Bay and he will sell you one way less than most. Great guy, fast shipping honest and all that too. I have purchased from him at San Val over the years and also E Bay. Regal


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Did you ever find a plow. There is a plow on Ebay that you could fit to a car yourself.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

For the aristo plow, I use a standard brick for ballast.


----------

